# shock vs rigid



## choochoo (8 Dec 2013)

..hey y'all...i am looking at buying a bike with a shock..i don't like shock...lol...what do i have to do to make it happen?..or is a bike built with a shock in mind for that frame?...thanks!!!


----------



## Crackle (9 Dec 2013)

A lot of manufacturers will offer a rigid fork or you can buy a third party one from people like Kinesis and On One. The thing you're looking for is to keep the trail the same. Trail is a combination of head angle and fork rake. So if you buy a set of rigid forks longer/shorter than the ones fitted or with a different offset for the wheel axle that will alter the handling. In truth it won't be far off if the rigid fork is meant to replace a shock fork but that's what to look out for.


----------



## 02GF74 (9 Dec 2013)

assuming y shock you mea front suspension forks, then yyes, the geometry of the frame is altered to allow for the highter front end. just buy a fokr with lock out - best of both worlds. not sure wy you don't like shocks, it like saying you like a 6 inch black and white TV in preference to a 42 in flat screen high resoltoin colour TV.


----------



## Born2die (9 Dec 2013)

Second the lockout option my kraken has one lock it out for the road full travel for the rough stuff


----------



## lukesdad (9 Dec 2013)

02GF74 said:


> assuming y shock you mea front suspension forks, then yyes, the geometry of the frame is altered to allow for the highter front end. just buy a fokr with lock out - best of both worlds. not sure wy you don't like shocks, it like saying you like a 6 inch black and white TV in preference to a 42 in flat screen high resoltoin colour TV.


 
Well I'm glad you understood the question  An XC mount designed for 80mm travel will be fine with a rigid fork, no need to carry the extra weight if you don't need it, if thats what the OP was asking tho' I'm still not quite sure it was


----------



## choochoo (9 Dec 2013)

...so my question was ..is a bicycle designed for a shock need any kind of adjustments to install a rigid fork...and the comment about comparing a 6in. tv to a big screen doesn't make sense!!...a lockout on a shock may give you a rigid feel...im sure it isn't the same for a bicycle designed for a rigid fork..im old old school...i wanna feel the bumps and ride like a REAL MAN!!...lol...just kidding...thanks to all who took the time to respond..except of course for the tv comment!!....peace....


----------



## lukesdad (9 Dec 2013)

To answer your question it will depend on the geomtry of the frame and the travel of the original shock as opposed to the length of the rigid fork you intend to replace it with. As long as you replace like for like on the steerer and axle there wont be a problem there. ( beware there are different types) you will propbably need to shorten the steerer tube as well.


----------



## Cubist (9 Dec 2013)

One One do a rigid fork, as do Pace. Exponents of the rigid bike compensate on rough trails with fat soft tyres and by picking a line as sympathetic as possible to the bikes "limitations". They say that the gains in weight and nimble handling make up for the lack of suspension. These same types claim that suspension is an ability compensator. I last rode a rigid MTB five years ago, but that was a cromo 1990s behemoth, and although it was fun, I remember one descent where I couldn't focus 'cos my eyeballs were jiggling. 

As above, you need to make sure that the axle to crown length of a rigid fork is roughly the same as the axle to crown length of a sagged fork designed to work with the frame geometry. 

http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/FOOOCAR/on_one_carbon_fork

Some makers spec bikes with a rigid fork as standard, but these tend to be boutique or niche brands like Genesis. 
http://www.ukbikesdepot.com/m15b156.../RS_GB/22103?gclid=CKr52K-kpLsCFWsTwwodbhgAyg

Most common though are the nihilistic rigid single speed MTBs favoured by some folk with legs of iron.


----------



## lukesdad (11 Dec 2013)

I wouldn't claim anything of the sort Cubist, I would claim however the fastest way from A to B is on a rigid 

I'm not the only one who would either, however those in the know won't because of contractual arrangements


----------



## Cycleops (25 Dec 2013)

02GF74 said:


> assuming y shock you mea front suspension forks, then yyes, the geometry of the frame is altered to allow for the highter front end. just buy a fokr with lock out - best of both worlds. not sure wy you don't like shocks, it like saying you like a 6 inch black and white TV in preference to a 42 in flat screen high resoltoin colour TV.



42" colour tvs are not ten times the weight of a black and white. Anyway, it's a bad analogy. Speaking as a sus fork user I would rather have rigid.


----------

